# Anyone have any experience with a Lasermax



## hemi (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone have any experience in using a Lasermax, laser sight in any pistol but more specifically in a Glock? I am kind of on the fence as I plan to buy a Glock to replace a G17 that was taken in a break in. I am still undecided somewhat between a G22 .40cal and G17 -9mm I see a lot of threads about the .40 cal and the ka -boom issue. I on the Lasermax they seem kind of proud of those things at around $339.00 just wondering if they are worth that kind of $$$


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 12, 2006)

Is that the guide-rod laser?


----------



## hemi (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes it replaces the original recoil spring guide.


----------



## Cujo (Jan 12, 2006)

Never used it myself so let us know how it works for ya if you do get one. You can be our test subject!

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 13, 2006)

My opinion, having formerly owned a Glock 17 with such a device:

It's the best of the lasers, even better than the Crimson Trace grips, and once you sight it in, and calibrate it, it's quite stable.  Recoil feels no different that it would with the regular guide rod installed.  

The only time I find a laser really useful, though, is for training purposes.  By looking at the dot, and seeing where it jumps when squeezing the trigger, I can tell what's wrong with my shooting mechanics.  After a while, though, I simply stopped using it, since I could tell by my groupings what was going wrong.  

Also, the 300+ dollar price tag made me think twice about getting another one, and I ended up simply putting that money towards another Glock pistol.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 16, 2006)

Played with one whiles working on a friend's glock; seems well thought out, but more of an expensive toy than a useful tool.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 16, 2006)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Played with one whiles working on a friend's glock; seems well thought out, but more of an expensive toy than a useful tool.


 
If you're going to spend $$$ customizing your Glock, then you may be better off with a set of night sights.  I recommend Meprolight for those on a budget.  Trijicons are fine as well, and supposedly give one a bit sharper picture, but I really can't tell the difference.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 17, 2006)

Guide rod was already there...that's why I said I played with it.  I was working on the trigger.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 18, 2006)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Anyone have any experience in using a Lasermax, laser sight in any pistol but more specifically in a Glock? I am kind of on the fence as I plan to buy a Glock to replace a G17 that was taken in a break in. I am still undecided somewhat between a G22 .40cal and G17 -9mm I see a lot of threads about the .40 cal and the ka -boom issue. I on the Lasermax they seem kind of proud of those things at around $339.00 just wondering if they are worth that kind of $$$


 I'm not opposed to laser sights.  However, I think you'll find, as you master the Glock pistol, that you don't really need a laser sight.  If you learn to shoot well, you'll be able to align the gun toward the target instinctively, and then merely check the sights for a flash picture for a fraction of a second to verify bullet placement.  I've found that a laser can slow down sight alignment as many people are trying to guide the laser toward the target, rather than practicing bringing the gun in to an automatically aligned position.  Keep in mind that no amount of 'toys' will make you a better shooter.  Practice, become proficient with the Glock, and then consider whether you need the laser max.  Basics, Basics, Basics.

I think the advice about investing in a set of tritium night sights is the most sound.  I'm biased toward the G22 .40 myself.  I believe it's a more robust bullet, for not a lot more recoil, and has more potential for one shot stops.   Of course, as always, bullet placement over ballistics.  :asian:


----------

